
Inside the 'Notorious' Canadian Internet Company Targeted by the US Government - DiabloD3
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/inside-the-notorious-canadian-internet-company-targeted-by-the-us-government
======
darren
I've been on the internet long enough to remember that Tucows originally stood
for "The Ultimate Collection of Windows Software"

~~~
jholman
It has been long enough that your memory is faulty.

The "W" stood for "winsock", as in the Windows Socket API, as in network
software for MS Windows.

------
adventured
“There’s effectively no municipal broadband movement in Canada,” Noss said.
“There were enough opportunities in places that actually wanted it, and that’s
where we focused our attention. People are pounding on our doors from all over
the US. We have not had one inbound request from Canada.”

Can anyone here speak to - reasonably speculate on - why that is the case? I
see a lot of Canadians complain on forums about their fixed and mobile access,
what's preventing competition from solving that and stealing customers away
from Rogers et al?

~~~
peeters
I think Canada is just a few years behind the States. Three years ago, Google
Fiber didn't exist, and the same comparisons were being made between the U.S.
and South Korea as are being made made between Canada and the U.S. today.

I think part of the reason we're behind is simply that, despite the extreme
cultural similarities, American content providers take a shockingly long time
to bring their products to Canada. We're just not a high priority. I really
don't think anything sets Canada apart, and in a few years we'll have the same
demand for Gb broadband that the U.S. has today.

~~~
lstamour
This. And thankfully, Rogers isn't as evil as Comcast-Verizon even though they
have a quadruple play. They're evil enough, just not in ways average customers
will often notice.

------
mindslight
How nice of the article to not even mention their consumer registrar brand,
Hover, especially while explaining they have a backbone with respect to
yanking domain names.

I have one domain registered at Hover, automatically moved when my fly-by-
night registrar went bankrupt. Their phone customer service is fantastic and
friendly. Email/tickets are great for simple things, but when you need to
solve and odd problem a realtime conversation can be much easier.

